# Web site for great recipes



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Someone on this board mentioned the EPICURIOUS site several months ago. Well, I'm addicted to it. So many ways to search for recipes - by source, ingredient, cuisine, etc. And there are lots of reviews from other real people who have tried the recipes.I highly recommend it! Two thumbs up!! http://food.epicurious.com: ------------------Feel good, everyone ----> IBSfree2000 - The Year that IBS is brought out of the bathroom!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2000)

IBSfree,Thanks for the site......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Hi, One of the websites I use for recipe's is called SOAR its' the Searchable, Online Archive of Recipes'. I think it's a berkly university site, they have thousands here's the URL, enjoy. http://soar.berkeley.edu/recipes/


----------

